# Black listed from entering UAE



## nboddada

Hi, 

My husband received a job offer last year from one of the companies in Dubai, who proceeded with his visit visa to UAE. However, due to some family/financial issues,we had to go back to India and could not take this offer then. Finally he had to return to Qatar after the leave and had to continue working where he was, as we were not prepared financially for the relocation. Hence he informed the concerned company to cancel his Visa giving the real reason.

Now he received a better job in a good MNC based in Dubai and we are planning to relocate. But the HR deptt wanted to know if he was offered a job from any of the companies in Dubai before. He mentioned the true story, and upon hearing this, they stated that he might be black listed from entering UAE. 

Is it true?? If yes, then can we check the same in any website if he is blacklisted? Is there any way that the employer can help us on this??


----------



## Basar

As far as I understand, the blacklist mechanism is triggered by the former employer who offered a position to your husband. They file a case and IIRC from an article I have read in the past, the new company can negotiate with the former one to drop the case. 

By the way, here is the Dubai Immigration Website: DNRD

You probably can find out more on there. Good luck to you and your husband!


----------

